# VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2010)

> Begrenzung der Abmahnpauschale bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen
> 
> Tauschbörsennutzer, die unzulässigerweise urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material anbieten, bekommen oft Post von Anwälten, die im Auftrag der Rechteinhaber eine Unterlassung einfordern. Allerdings sind die Kosten oft unverhältnismäßig hoch. Das wollte der Gesetzgeber begrenzen.
> In einer Stellungnahme kommt der vzbv zu dem Schluss, dass sich die derzeitige Regelung nicht bewährt habe. Die Deckelung findet in der Praxis kaum Anwendung, da die Voraussetzungen sehr eng gefasst sind und daher in der Regel ein Vorliegen dieser bestritten wird.


 
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/begrenzung_abmahnpauschale_urheberrechtsverletzung__2010.pdf

Quelle: vzbv-newsletter


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quelle: vzbv-newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum besseren Verständnis: diese Deckelung findet zumeist nur Anwendung, wenn z.B. Ausschnitte von geschützten Stadtplänen oder Fotos/Texte fremder Rechteinhaber verwendet werden. Urheberrechtsverletzungen bei Musik und Filmen fallen nicht unter die Deckelung, da die Abmahner mit nicht "einfach gelagerten Fällen" argumentieren. Aber es geht auch anderes: Also doch 97a UrhG: Anwaltskosten der Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung an Musik-CD nur 100 Euro Urheberrecht - Abmahnung Ratgeber 123recht.net

Obwohl > HIER < dazu folgendes geraten wird: 





> Sie sollten die Abmahnung in jedem Falle ernst nehmen und sich mit dem  Vorwurf auseinandersetzen. *Ignorieren Sie die Abmahnung auf  keinen Fall.* Gehen Sie aber auf die Forderungen des Abmahners  auch nicht voreilig ein, ohne die Angelegenheit von einem Spezialisten  geprüft zu haben.


...frage ich mich, in wie vielen Fällen die Abmahnanwälte bei Filesharing vom Massengeschäft abweichen und tatsächlich klagen.
Eine bekannte Münchener Kanzlei bringt es jährlich angeblich auf bis zu 80.000 Vorgänge und handelt i. d. R. mit den Gegnern nicht. Dennoch ist mir bislang noch nicht ein Fall bekannt geworden, bei dem die Kanzlei von sich aus Klage eingereicht hätte.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Eine bekannte Münchener Kanzlei bringt es jährlich angeblich auf bis zu 80.000 Vorgänge und handelt i. d. R. mit den Gegnern nicht. Dennoch ist mir bislang noch nicht ein Fall bekannt geworden, bei dem die Kanzlei von sich aus Klage eingereicht hätte.


Die Parallelen   zur Nutzlosbranche im Zahlenverhältnis sind  frappierernd...

PS: gestern bei Akte  einer üblichen wenig fundierten Beiträge 
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/investigativ/content/44951/


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos*

Frisch aus dem Backofen
heise online - BGH schränkt Folgen der Störerhaftung für WLAN-Betreiber ein


> 12.05.2010 10:29
> BGH schränkt Folgen der Störerhaftung für WLAN-Betreiber ein
> Am heutigen Mittwochmorgen hat der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) ein wegweisendes Urteil zur Störerhaftung für Betreiber von WLANs verkündet (Az. I ZR 121/08 ). Demzufolge können Privatpersonen "auf Unterlassung, nicht dagegen auf Schadensersatz in Anspruch genommen werden, wenn ihr nicht ausreichend gesicherter WLAN-Anschluss von unberechtigten Dritten für Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet genutzt wird."


----------



## Gastposter (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos*

"frage ich mich, in wie vielen Fällen die Abmahnanwälte bei Filesharing vom Massengeschäft abweichen und tatsächlich klagen"

Ich bekam 2006 eine Abmahnung wegen einem XXX Film. Hab nicht reagiert. Es kamen einige Mahnungen vom Anwalt und sogar ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht. Hab widersprochen und nie wieder was von der Sache gehört


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: VZBV: Deckelung bei Tauschbörsenabmahnungen wirkungslos*



Gastposter schrieb:


> ...nie wieder was von der Sache gehört


Das wollte ich mit meiner Frage andeuten. Vor Gericht geht es erfahrungsgemäß nur dann, wenn die Abgemahnten das wollen.


----------

